# Bidding on a Shopping Mall ? Anyone know where to start?



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with bidding on a medium sized shopping mall. It is a full scale mall.... not huge but definately not small. I would guess about 50 to 60 stores plus the anchor stores.

My stuff is normally smaller commercial strip type centers that we can do in an hour or two so I don't want to underprice and lose my butt...... but at the same time, I don't want to overbid and not even have a chance.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

start by walking the lot! 

break it down to smaller sections and measure it out.

think of each section as a strip center.

find the things that others will miss...courtyards, trash forts...figure all that time into bid.


----------



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lot size*

If I had to guess, based on similar lots..... I would say it's in the area of 3 million sq feet. plus entrances & walks.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Once I get into the larger lots (I did a bid for Fed Ex this season), I start measuring & revert to production numbers. It is the only accurate way to do it. Most stuff I can ball park, but large lots I still get out & measure. You could also ask the client, they may know the square footage (from sealcoating or paving bids), I had one tell me as they had just had it sealcoated, number seamed about right.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Take a measuring wheel and wheel the whole place that way we can talk acres. At least this would be a start 
Not to be a d!ck but who cares how many stores, One or sixty im not shopping Im plowing the lot


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Where in the world is 19050 anyways?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;607226 said:


> Where in the world is 19050 anyways?


the mighty town of lansdowne pa wesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;607226 said:


> Where in the world is 19050 anyways?


It's right beside 19051.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

know your equipment and your capabilities before putting numbers together.


----------



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

Just giving the number of stores to give an idea of the size of property. It's approx 3 million sq ft.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cmcjay;607309 said:


> Just giving the number of stores to give an idea of the size of property. It's approx 3 million sq ft.


The parking lot is 3 million sq/ft? Almost 69 acres.


----------



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

Uhh... about that. Give or take an acre or two. It's not a small place.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cmcjay;607323 said:


> Uhh... about that. Give or take an acre or two. It's not a small place.


Well I would consider that a large place and yes I know how to bid it here in a seasonal contract, Didn't they give you a spec sheet? Around here any place that big knows what they want and you bid to their specs. What equipment do you plan on using?


----------



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

They gave me a property map. Snow pretty much gets piled around the perimeter. I have multiple trucks available and will probably wind up renting or purchasing a loader or two. 

Just not sure how to do a seasonal rate on something like this. I've seen 6 to 8 trucks in there for 10 to 15 hours with a storm. 

If I do hourly.... and pick $100/hr to make it easy.....that's about $10k for a snowfall.... just for labor. More if I go $125/hr and try to make some money on it. Is a $150k seasonal rate unreasonable? It sounds like ALOT of money but it is a big property. How do I figure in profit on something like this? There is also a huge liability on injuries and I'm sure crap will roll downhill..... right to me.

The more I think about it.... the more I am scratching my head.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't even bother with trucks in there. Use them somewhere more suitable. Loaders and tractors is the way to go if you'd ask me. And I'd think you'd most probably need more than a couple.


----------



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

They normally do the property with about 6 trucks and 2 loaders for a 3" snow. It's big but probably not as bad as it sounds. Most areas are broken down into smaller sections that a truck can handle during a normal snowfall. Anything over 8-10 inches.... well, that's a different story.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW ive got to move to your town. I cannot believe they would allow you to take 10-15 hours to plow a mall. I think any more than 7-8 hours and your in trouble.

The thought of dealing with trucks on a lot like that would drive me nuts!:crying:

My equipement Choice # 1
(2) 3 yd Loaders with 20" push boxes
(2) 3/4 ton pick up with 8' blades

Equipement Choice #2
(3)1yd loader/backhoes with 12-14' push boxes
(2) (2) 3/4 ton pick up with 8' blades

Choice #2 would allow you to be working three different areas at once and one area will not have to wait 7 hours after the storm to be cleared.

other thought??? what about salt you are going to need a tri axles for salting
and what about walks

Pricing : I know in my area we would not get $100.00 per hour on a property that size.
I know I'll take a lashing for this but im going to say $6-7,000 per push
oh and make sure you get a couple of million dollar umbrella policy added to your coverage its a lot cheaper than you think


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

this is the worlds largest lot for the worlds smallest mall! 

This makes no sense!

My main mall is 50 acres of lot plus 3 multi floor garages! it has over 200 stores plu then 6anchors and all the eateries and the 4 resturants outside. why on earth would you need almost 70 acres for 50 stores?

and yes trucks are a waste of time other then for running roads and entrances.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Superior L & L;607487 said:


> I know I'll take a lashing for this but im going to say $6-7,000 per push


general consesus on PS is 1 acre/hr so 70 acres times $100=$7000 sounds about right

Cmcjay
i would definatly measure the lot, go buy a wheel and hold it out the truck window it will be worth it


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;607514 said:


> general consesus on PS is 1 acre/hr so 70 acres times $100=$7000 sounds about right
> 
> Cmcjay
> i would definatly measure the lot, go buy a wheel and hold it out the truck window it will be worth it


My thought was 
$350.00 per hour per big loader
$100.00 per hour per truck
then plan on being able to do 10acres per hour or about 7 hours for the property.

OK CMC who do I address my bid to im moving to your town! prsport


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hell

i could plow that with my half ton in thirty minutes for eighty bucks.
less time and money if you throw me a thirty rack.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

they want me to plow the walks too?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

This is how I bid my lots 
I get out of the truck walk the lot backwards turn around the hop 3 times.
next pace out the lot the take the sq root divide by pie. 
look for the first friut tree rip off a branch and beat your self senseless.
go back to step 1 and use common sense


Discalimer
big earl does not approve this message


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;607612 said:


> This is how I bid my lots
> I get out of the truck walk the lot backwards turn around the hop 3 times.
> next pace out the lot the take the sq root divide by pie.
> look for the first friut tree rip off a branch and beat your self senseless.
> ...


Your fibbing...If you really did this you would be skinny!xysport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;607615 said:


> Your fibbing...If you really did this you would be skinny!xysport


Low blow. LOL


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

bigearl;607612 said:


> This is how I bid my lots
> I get out of the truck walk the lot backwards turn around the hop 3 times.
> next pace out the lot the take the sq root divide by pie.
> look for the first friut tree rip off a branch and beat your self senseless.
> ...


I stand in the middle of the lot, hold my thumb up in the air, move it side to side and a price blurps out my mouth.

Ive got more work than anyone in town, but i dont understand why i can not make money plowing.


----------

